# Does anyone know...



## skhoury94 (Nov 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders in the Maryland Virginia area. Preferably Maryland. I am looking to buy my first Maltese puppy, but I am having the worst luck. HELP?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I will tell you how I found a breeder. I did google searches on Maltese Breeders. I avoided any sites that appeared to be primarily focused on selling puppies. Do enough searching, reading of pedigrees, looking at show dogs and you, like I, will learn about the good, reputable show-breeders. Now, good breeders do not have puppies available all that often. You may need to wait...or you may need to go to a breeder who is not so close. I live in California, but my baby came all the way from Pennsylvania. I trusted the breeder enough that I did not need to see more than a photo, before committing to her. I love her so much I sometimes think I may explode. She is perfect for me. But then, I had the guidance of an angel to lead me to her.

Good luck.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would like to commend you for doing your research beforehand! Hopefully you'll be able to find your perfect baby soon!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't help with that, but I wanted to wish you the best of luck! Maltese are true angels. I don't know how I could ever love another breed as much. I'm sure it's possible, but I just can't imagine it! Keep us posted!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you go to the American Maltese Association website they have a breeders list according to state. Happy puppy hunting! Gotta love maltese!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here is the link to the American Maltes Association webiste - Breeders (mentioned above):

American Maltese Association

This is a good place to start.


----------

